# ZiwiPeak



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm feeding Calleigh ZiwiPeak, the venison, and I read on their site that you should feed them the other flavors also for variety. My question is...if I feed her the other flavors, do I do that gradually like you would another food or can I just give her the new flavor all at once?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion & Penny switched between the 3 flavors just fine, no tummy issues at all


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ditto--we've always switched cold turkey w/o issue at all.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you. I wanted to try the other flavors on her too besides just the venison.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

There isn't much to choose from honestly--I wish they'd come up with something new! You just have the Venison, Venison/Fish & Lamb to choose from...that's it. Better than not having a choice of variety but it could be better.  Anyway...good luck!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

MChis said:


> There isn't much to choose from honestly--I wish they'd come up with something new! You just have the Venison, Venison/Fish & Lamb to choose from...that's it. Better than not having a choice of variety but it could be better.  Anyway...good luck!


I have to agree! Lion will not touch the Venison/ Fish, so really we only have 2 choices here. Luckily we alternate with raw and S&C, otherwise there wouldn't be much variety.


----------

